# Weight limit??



## 107441 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 1993 Hymer S670, merc 2.9. twin axle (not tag).
Anyone know the max weight i can put on the towbar?
The towbar was made by PWS and is said to be able to take serious weight - he said you will break the chassis before the towbar broke...
I had it built to carry my 200kg bike on, but some people are doubting the vans capability...any thoughts?
And dont say trailer!!!!!
Les


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would imagine that the length of rear overhang would be a factor in the amount of weight you could have.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*kG*

Hello there,

I would of imagined that it would be capable of at least 750kG's!.

Our 2002 Merc has a large rear overhang and that is rated at 2,000kG's

Trev.


----------



## 107441 (Oct 3, 2007)

Its the overhang that i was wandering about - how much pendulum effect it may have on the front.
I am aware that the rear axle will take loads of wight...


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi biglcb

Check out this post:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-99650.html#99650


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, I've just been though the same process as yourselves, and although I had plenty of rear axle weight, it was probably bordering on illegal with the overhang which was 60% of the wheelbase without rack. I struggled to actually find any legislation regarding this, even though I did a lot of research. I know it comes under construction and Use regulations, and did find it eventually. However not a lot of people are aware of it. We wanted to put a 200kg bike on the back, but you also have to realise it is also a heavy bike to manoeuvre up there. We opted in the end for a tow bar and bike trailer, not used it much but will soon, so looking forward to it. Any questions just pm me
Patsy
Sorry just re read your posting, sorry about the trailer


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Les. Re. I had it built to carry my 200kg bike on, but some people are doubting the vans capability...any thoughts? 
And dont say trailer!!!!! 

Are you talking about fitting a bike rack on the towbar where you just use the 2 ball bolts! You can make it as strong as you like but its still 2 bolts......

We have a swift with a long overhang our scooter rack is on the chassi. The scooter is 106kg a 125 Italjet fine for 2 and we are plated at 3400kg.

When we are loaded up with the scooter we are 60kg under on the rear axle and 40kg under on the front that was on the vosa testing station bridge. 
Good Luck Bob. 8)


PATSY4 

Re. it was probably bordering on illegal with the overhang which was 60% of the wheelbase without rack. 
If thats the case its the same with bicycle rack in fact I think the bikes stick out further! Just a thought.But when we got the scooter we loaded up and took it to the vosa place in Norwich. They had a look weighed it and made me fit a light board and said that fine. The scooter rack is on there all the time and no problem with mot I had to take the triangle reflectors of they say im towing a trailer.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

If it is the vans capacity to carry the bike legally within its weight limit the only way to check it properly is to take the loaded van to a weighbridge and get the overall weight and the back axle weight measured. If either go above what you have on your VIN plate then it is illegal to carry the bike on the rack.

p.s. Don't be suprised if the back axle reading goes up by arround 300kg!


----------

